# Rear and Height Speakers



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm building my second theater and plan on "upgrading" from 5.1 to 9.2. What is the prevailing opinion on the type of speakers (direct or dipole) for the rears and heights? I have dipoles for my sides.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally its best to have the surrounds at about the 6' height as they are designed for ambient sounds that "fill" the space. keep the rear speakers about 4' apart and out of the corners.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Most instances that I've seen recommendations, rear speakers and height speakers are direct radiating speakers.

I've used bipolar speakers in my system for rears and think it works pretty well, but I've always been slightly space limited so the added dispersion of bipolars worked better. If I had more room to work with, I'd likely work with monopolar speakers.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Dipoles are supposed to give a more dispersed localization, since their null points toward the listening position so the sound you hear is reflected off other surfaces. Monopole speakers give more localization, since you hear the sound directly from them. Which is better depends really on your personal preferences -- ambient sounds or directional helicopter flyovers 

If the processor includes support for width speakers, supposedly monopoles have an advantage in that situation. I've read claims that width causes more of an improvement to the soundstage than rear or height.


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

selden said:


> Dipoles are supposed to give a more dispersed localization, since their null points toward the listening position so the sound you hear is reflected off other surfaces. Monopole speakers give more localization, since you hear the sound directly from them. Which is better depends really on your personal preferences -- ambient sounds or directional helicopter flyovers


I'm probably leaning more to the directional (for gaming). Since I already have dipoles on the sides I thought it may be overkill anyway...



> If the processor includes support for width speakers, supposedly monopoles have an advantage in that situation. I've read claims that width causes more of an improvement to the soundstage than rear or height.


I've read the same. I'm starting to think I should wait until 11.2 receivers start coming out. The sound processing is already in place for height and wide, so I guess it's just a matter/cost of adding 2 more amps.


----------



## sandbag (Aug 2, 2009)

From a seated position, it is hard to locate the actual height of rear drivers. I've had mine from 18" to just 6" below the ceiling. I now am leaning to near-ceiling, widely-spaced, but out of the corners, and more or less angled down and in towards the seating area. On the other hand, I like dipole sides, since I can place them right up to the wall and let them bounce all they want. I could always "hear" monopole sides, wherever they were, except when I mounted them higher and well outside the mains. I think you need multiple sides and suitable electronics to get great surround. sound from just a left and right side. N


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I like multi-directional speakers for sides and rears.

I have no experience with height speakers.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dipoles are most useful on the sides. Use direct radiators for everything else.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

*I've read the same. I'm starting to think I should wait until 11.2 receivers start coming out. The sound processing is already in place for height and wide, so I guess it's just a matter/cost of adding 2 more amps.*

11.2 Receivers are allready here. The Denon AVR-4810CI is 11.2 you just have to buy a seprate 2 channel amp. Before I order my Onkyo tx-nr1007 I contacted Onkyo to ask if their receivers could do the same. Power 9 speakers of the receiver and the other 2 off a seprate 2 channel amp. A tech replied in an email telling me yes, and even told me the how the setting had to be set on the receiver for it to work.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have monopoles for my sides and rears. Previously I had dipoles. Personally I prefer the direct or localization of the monopoles. For me big improvement over dipoles.


----------



## rmk (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a 9.2 system with monopoles used for all. I have had a couple of pairs of dipole/bipole speakers and prefer monopoles for surrounds. Conventional wisdom would have you do di-poles for side surrounds and monopoles for surround backs. The height (or wide) speakers should be monopoles and timbre match your LCR's.


----------

